# Arrays Schleifen



## Striker03 (16. Sep 2014)

Hallo,

Ich soll den kleinsten den größten und den Mittelwert ausgeben lassen.

public class MinMax
{
   public static void main(String args[])
   {

int [] i ={23,1,44,12,9,5,6,176,90}
int [] ret;
ret =MinMax(i);
system.out.println(ret[0] + " " + ret[1]);

// Maximum bestimmen
      max = arr[0];
      for( i=0 ; i<arr.length ; i++)
         if (max<arr_)
            max = arr ;

      System.out.println("max = " + max);

// Minimum bestimmen
      min = arr[0];
      for( i=0 ; i<arr.length ; i++)
         if (min>arr)
            min = arr ;

      System.out.println("min = " + min);

// Mittelwert bestimmen
      double mittel = 0 ;
      for( i=0 ; i<arr.length ; i++)
         mittel += arr ;

      mittel /= arr.length ;
      System.out.println("Mittelwert = " + mittel);

Kann ich das mit den Befehlen machen? Oder hat jemand ein anderen Vorschlag?

LG_


----------



## Flown (16. Sep 2014)

Das tust du doch bereits oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Gucky (16. Sep 2014)

Führ es aus und guck nach ob es klappt.
Das sieht erstmal funktionierend aus.

Und bitte Java Code in Java-Tags.


----------

